# Need Help in Cable Choices



## Guest (Sep 3, 2007)

HI, I just bought a new HT set and had been trying to set it up now, but, I 'm a bit confuse on cable choices...well, I'll try ask some "experts" here at home to solve my problem, but I did not get a satisfactory answer. I hope I can get want I want in this forum. Well, for your information my HT set is Samsung TV (forget the type), H/KAVR 235 and Infinity TSS 750, I know this is a lil' bit late version, but as a new beginner I just try the best product with a good deal. I'm a bit confuse betweeen Kimber 4 PR cable for my loud speakers + Kimber KWIK for my surround + Tag for interconnect cable or Monster Cable + surrond + monster for interconnect...well, just try to conpromise with my budget...:scratch:

I'm also have some difficulities on set up my HT System right now, such as set up for each loudspeakers frequency/db and room setting for your information my room are 3,78" x 3,78" x 3,75" (in meters)...bit confuse here...if someone can help me this matters?


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there,

In general, I would skip the big names for cabling; they just add a premium to the price with little/no impact on performance. As long as you can find some cables that work and are reliably built, you will be fine.

For speaker cable, I use 12 gauge "Carol" brand from Home Depot. I think it's around $.50/ft. 14 gauge will probably perform fine for most applications, including mine; I just like the slightly bigger diameter. Use that for all your speaker cable runs.

For interconnects, you can find lots of nice products online, and at reasonable prices. I have personally had good luck from Monoprice and BlueJeansCable. Just find what you need and order it up.

As for adjusting your receiver, the distances can simply be determined by a tape measure and then input into the system. Measure these as the distance from each speaker to the primary listening position. You may be able to switch between English and metric units, so just enter the appropriate values for the scale being used.

For levels of each channel, use an SPL meter. You can get one at Radio Shack (about $50), or you can order a variety online. The Galaxy CM-150 is very popular around here, but the RS model is generally fine. Your receiver will probably be able to generate some tones that you will measure to set the levels for each channel. You can change the output level while you are measuring. Just get them to all be the same level (a good target is 75 dB). I'm pretty sure that these tones will be generated in your receiver's setup menu, so you'll have to dig around in there. I'm sure you will able to find it. Once all channels are at the same level, you're done. 

There are also other test discs that can generate tones for you to setup levels. One of the most popular is the AVIA disc. If your receiver won't generate tones (I'm sure it will), or you don't like the way it does its thing, look in to the AVIA disc.

Good luck!


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I just want to echo what Otto said. I make my own, but very similar to what BlueJeansCable makes. Simple, no glitz, but pure signal quality, flexible, and affordable.

As for speaker, 14 gauge for short runs, 12 gauge for long runs. I get mine at parts express, I find it's a bit more flexible than the home depot stuff, but local supply can vary a lot. PE also sells the Carol stuff if you're interested.

good luck,
AC


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2007)

Well, thanks Otto and Anthony for sharing your experiences, I hope it will works for me. But, for the cable brand that your abovementioned, I think it will be hard to find here in my place. Well, anyway I already bought the Kimber 4PR for speakers, Monster for my surround (but, i dont think this is the original monster cable :thumbsdown and tag for subwoofer. I'm still looking a cable for my interconnect, but considering your advise Otto, may be I just buy another Monster product. The sound of the TSS - 750 is great and really amaze me and H/K 350 is also give good performance. Is there anything else that I should do for my HT, or it is enough, cos' I still feel something miss around my HT performance. Thank you guys.


----------

